# kein Sicherheitsbauteil?????



## windemacher (8 Mai 2012)

Ich habe den folgenden Schwingungssensor:

http://www.ifm.com/products/de/ds/VKV022.htm

dafür wird im Datenblatt ein MTTF-wert angegeben, nun müsste ich den doch für meine 2 kanalige Schwingungsüberwachung (einen pro kanal auf ein Saftey Relais) einsetzten können. Und dann schön bei Sistema mit dem MFFD mein PL ausrechnen richtig?

Nun bin ich aber durch Zufall bei dem Hersteller auf das angehängte Dokument gestoßen:


Also die geben zwar ein MTTF-Wert an aber garantieren nicht dafür???? und das in nem Extradokment? Normalerweise hätt ich das gar nicht gefunden. Also nicht verwendbar?

Bin bisher davon ausgegangen wenn ein Hersteller einen B10 oder MTTF-wert angibt kann ich das Bauteil für mein Sicherheitssystem auch benutzen? Oder muss ich jetzt für jedes Bauteil nochn Zertifikat vom Hersteller habe das er für seine Werte garantiert?


----------



## Klopfer (8 Mai 2012)

Willkommen in der Welt der Spitzfindigkeiten und Normenauslegung.

Gemäß EN ISO 13849-1 muss ein für eine Sicherheitsfunktion eingesetztes Bauteil kein "Sicherheitsbauteil" sein, sondern lediglich ein "bewährtes Bauteil".

_Definition aus EN ISO 13849-1:
"Ein bewährtes Bauteil für eine sicherheitsbezogene Anwendung ist ein Bauteil, das entweder:
a) in der Vergangenheit weit verbreitet mit erfolgreichen Ergebnissen in ähnlichen Anwendungen verwendet worden ist, oder
b) unter Anwendung von Prinzipien hergestellt und verifiziert wurde, die seine Eignung und Zuverlässigkeit für sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungen zeigen.

Neu entwickelte Bauteile und Sicherheitsprinzipien können als gleichwertig bewährt betrachtet werden, wenn
sie die in b) genannten Bedingungen erfüllen.

Die Entscheidung, ein bestimmtes Bauteil als bewährt zu akzeptieren, hängt von der Anwendung ab.
_
Sicherheitsbauteile wiederum werden durch die MRL (Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG) Artikel 2 Absatz c definiert:

_"c) „Sicherheitsbauteil“ ein Bauteil,__— das zur Gewährleistung einer Sicherheitsfunktion dient,_
_— gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird,_
_— dessen Ausfall und/oder Fehlfunktion die Sicherheit von Personen gefährdet und_
_— das für das Funktionieren der Maschine nicht erforderlich ist oder durch für das Funktionieren der Maschine übliche Bauteile ersetzt werden kann._
_
Eine nicht erschöpfende Liste von Sicherheitsbauteilen findet sich in Anhang V, der gemäß Artikel 8 Absatz 1 Buchstabe a aktualisiert werden kann;"
_
Zunächst einmal ist wohl der Schluss zulässig, dass es sich bei einem Sicherheitsbauteil im Sinne der MRL auch um ein bewährtes Bauteil im Sinne der EN ISO 13849 handelt. Dass der beschriebene Sensor nicht in den Anhängen der EN ISO 13849-2:2008 spricht nicht zwangsläufig gegen die Klassifizierung als bewährtes Bauteil. die 2008er Ausgabe der Norm entspricht inhaltlich der Vorgängerversion von 2003, das ist somit Stand der Technik von vor 10 Jahren, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Norm ja samt Tabellen auch erst noch verabschiedet werden musste nachdem sie einige Korrekturläufe hinter sich gebracht hatte.

Aber wie gehts weiter? Auch wenn der Hersteller nicht der Meinung ist, dass der Sensor als Sicherheitsbauteil im Sinne der MRL einzustufen ist, und somit keine CE-Kennzeichnung nach MRL erhält, so sollte er zumindest erklären können ob es sich um ein bewährtes Bauteil im Sinne der EN ISO 13849 (Teil 1 oder 2 ist egal, da die Definition die Gleiche ist) handelt. Dies liegt insofern nahe, als dass sich die angegebenen Werte ja ausdrücklich auf die Norm beziehen.

Und dann?

Anklemmen und verbauen nach Herstellerspezifikation und übertragen der Werte in SISTEMA und rechnen.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Safety (10 Mai 2012)

*Andere Meinung*

Hallo,
@ Klopfer wie kommst du zu den von Dir genannten Angaben, wo soll dies in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 stehen?


> Gemäß EN ISO 13849-1 muss ein für eine Sicherheitsfunktion eingesetztes Bauteil kein "Sicherheitsbauteil" sein, sondern lediglich ein "bewährtes Bauteil".


In der Norm steht
13849-1:
Deshalb müssen, um das Risiko zu mindern, Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen werden, grundsätzlich die
Folgenden.
- Reduzierung der Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fehlers auf Bauteilebene. Das Ziel ist es, die
Wahrscheinlichkeit von Fehlern oder Ausfällen, die die Sicherheitsfunktion beeinflussen, zu vermindern.
Dies kann erreicht werden durch Erhöhung der Zuverlässigkeit der Bauteile, *z. B. durch Auswahl von bewährten Bauteilen und/oder die Anwendung von bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien, um damit kritische*
Fehler oder Ausfälle zu minimieren oder auszuschließen (siehe ISO 13849-2).
--- Verbesserung der Struktur des SRPICS. Das Ziel ist es, den gefährlichen Effekt eines Fehlers zu
vermeiden. Einige Fehler können erkannt, und eine redundante undloder überwachte Struktur könnten
notwendig werden.
Beide Maßnahmen können separat oder in Kombination angewendet werden. Mit einigen Technologien kann die Risikominderung durch Auswahl zuverlässiger Bauteile und durch Fehlerausschluss erreicht werden, aber mit anderen Technologien könnte zur Risikominderung ein redundantes und/oder überwachtes System erforderlich sein. Zusätzlich müssen Ausfälle infolge gemeinsamer Ursache (CCF) mit in Betracht gezogen
werden (siehe Bild 3).
Zu Einschränkungen aufgrund der Architektur, siehe Abschnitt 6.

Forderungen nach bewährten Bauteilen gibt es bei Kategorie 1 und bei der CCF Bewertung. Aber einr Grundsätzliche Forderung kann ich nicht finden!
@ Windmacher
Du musst unterscheiden zwischen MTTF und MTTFd.
Lese Dir zur Anwendung von Standard Komponenten in Sicherheitsfunktionen das
https://www.mysick.com/saqqara/Standardsensorik_in_Sicherheitsfunktionen_de.pdf
durch.


----------



## Klopfer (11 Mai 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ Klopfer wie kommst du zu den von Dir genannten Angaben, wo soll dies in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 stehen?
> 
> In der Norm steht
> ...



Ebend, die Norm redet nie von Sicherheitsbauteilen. Der Begriff wird nur in der MRL definiert. 

Und was die Forderung nach "Bewährten Bauteilen" angeht, so steht das in der Definition der Kategorien (EN ISO 13849-1 6.2.3 ff)

Ab Kat 2 wird jede Kategorie mit dem Satz eingeleitet:

"6.2.5 (oder 6 oder 7) Kategorie 2 (oder 3 oder 3)

Für Kategorie X müssen die gleichen Anforderungen erfüllt sein wie diese nach 6.2.3 für Kategorie B. Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach 6.2.4 muss ebenfalls gefolgt werden. Zusätzlich gilt Folgendes. "

Sprich; "Bewährte Bauteile" für alles besser Kat. B.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Safety (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo Klopfer,
ich kann Deiner Aussage nicht zustimmen, es werden nicht zwingend bewährte Bauteile in allen Kategorien gefordert!
In der Kategorie B werden grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien gefordert die haben erst mal nichts mit der Definition von bewährten Bauteilen zu tun. 
In der Kategorie 1 werden dann bewährte Bauteile gefordert um eine höhere Risikominderung zu erreichen wie die Kategorie B, da man weiterhin nur einen Logikkanal hat, und einen PLc erreichen kann, mit Kategorie B nur PLb.
In Kategorie 2 wird alles gefordert was die Kategorie B fordert und zusätzlich das was die Kategorie 2 fordert, und in Kategorie B werden keine bewährten Bauteile gefordert.
Ich könnte das jetzt weiter führen aber es ist auch in den Kategorien 3 und 4 gleich, also keine Forderung nach bewährten Bauteilen. 
Im der CCF stehen dann bewährte Bauteile, ich kann aber die 65‘% erreichen ohne diese Forderung!
Es ist absolut kein Fehler bewährte Bauteile einzusetzen, aber eben nicht immer zwingend gefordert, dies ist oft in der Realität auch nicht umsetzbar! 
Weiterhin kann man sowieso keine generelle Aussage treffen ob für eine bestimmte Anwendung ein Bauteil immer als bewährt anzusehen ist, da hier sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.
Also dieser Satz ist falsch:


> Für Kategorie X müssen die gleichen Anforderungen erfüllt sein wie diese nach 6.2.3 für Kategorie B. Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach 6.2.4 muss ebenfalls gefolgt werden. Zusätzlich gilt Folgendes. "
> 
> Sprich; "Bewährte Bauteile" für alles besser Kat. B.


Es muss unterschieden werden zwischen bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien und bewährten Bauteilen!
Sehe Dir dazu auch die Tabelle im BGIA Report 2008 Seite 21 an.

Zu den Sicherheitsbauteilen, da habe ich Dir nicht widersprochen!


----------



## Klopfer (12 Mai 2012)

Argh!

Touché! Du hast recht. Der Verweis geht ja nach 6.2.3 und das ist Kat. B.

Ist aus meiner Sicht allerdings mal wieder ein "Das haben wir gemeint aber nicht gesagt..." was in Normen leider häufiger vorkommt. Da in 6.2.4 bezüglich der bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien auf die ISO 13849-2 referenziert wird (ohne genaue Quellenangabe) schließt die Formulierung "bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien nach 6.2.4" m.E. die Beschreibung von bewährten Bauteilen mit ein. Das ist aber lediglich eine Meinung!!!!

Hab gerade mal noch einen verschmitzten Blick in die EN 954-1 geworfen. Da steht es genauso drin, ebenso in der Zusammenfassung in Tabelle.2.

Die Welt der Normen ist doch eine wundersame 

Gruß

Klopfer

P.S. Tabelle 4.1 des BGIA Reports macht sogar Kreuzchen für Menschen die nicht lesen können


----------

